# iTunes won't open



## jortay (Jul 10, 2005)

I have had iTunes on my pc for a long time and have purchased a lot of music. But now when I try to open iTunes I get the message "ITunes cannot run because some of it required files are missing. Please reinstall iTunes." It doesn't help when I reinstall. So I uninstalled first and then downloaded it again. Still get the same message. Any ideas. I have Windows XP. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

iTunes has acted funky for me when I have clicked on the desktop icon rather than the start menu icon. Try that I guess.


----------



## jortay (Jul 10, 2005)

That didn't help, but thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Rudeolf (Oct 22, 2007)

if you know anyone with itunes, try and save thier itunes folder on your comp. It may read that file instead of yours. It sounds like your registry files aren't being read properly


----------



## jortay (Jul 10, 2005)

Recently I run one of those registry cleaners and did as they recommended. Could this have caused some of my pc problems?? If so not what??


----------



## Rudeolf (Oct 22, 2007)

possible.
if you check my thread on MULTIMEDIA (recently posted) i have jus had problems with itunes too...even though i've had it for 2yrs!
I think its a registry problem!


----------



## jortay (Jul 10, 2005)

I got my iTunes running again. You have to uninstall iTunes and Quick time, then reinstall Itunes. One can't run without the other. Everything is working good now


----------

